# Considering portugal, azores



## Am87 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm graduating in december and am looking to start over somewhere. I was looking at singapore, but it looks like a tough job market and there would be immigration hassles. I am getting an italian passport now to try the EU. 

So in Portugal, is there an area with a favorable economy for job seeking? I am interested in Ponta Delgada azores, Lisbon, Lagos...pretty much anything by the ocean. My degree is business management which is somewhat general. I speak spanish and want to learn portuguese before doing grad school.


----------

